# Big stupid project



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I have been neglecting my car for over a month now trying to work on this piece.
Here is what I bought
1995 F150 supercab xlt shortbed
5.0 5spd with 3.55's








Can't really see it in this picture but it has a ton of rust, non through the frame.
I scored some decent replacement fenders from the junkyard for $25 a pop and fixed them up, much better than mine.
















I made a badgless grill since everything was going to be black anyway
















I bought replacement panels from JBG
















All primered and ready for paint.
I got JD blitz black mainly because of the price, I paid $87 for a gallon of paint, primer, and thinner
It's durable and this isn't a show truck and will be scratched probably within the first week of it being on the road.

















Working on it some more today, plans for the bed include a flatbed/tube bed because of the cost of replacement panels for my bed and the pain of it a flatbed is cheaper and easier and I won't have to replace it in 2 years because of rust again

Other plans include








HP D44 out of a 79 F150
Doing a SAS with 6.5" Cage coils and I have a shackle flip downstairs for the rear.
35-36" tires
4bt swap

Stay tuned!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Pulled it out, put the grille on and untaped everything


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

Cool Project. How was it working with the Blitz Black? I am leaning towards that with my 72 powerwagon.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

It's actually not too bad, you need a gun with a 1.4 or 1.5 tip and it's like 8 to 1 you mix it at but other than that it lays really well and dries quick and is durable as hell. The only downside that I found is that it is a complete bitch to clean from your gun, the primer is even worse.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

you can actually over reduce the blitz and lay it on real heavy and get more gloss out of it as well. I used to use it on a LOT of motorcycle frames. Stuff holds up pretty damn well, all things considered. Definitely no powder-coat, but for what it is I have *zero* complaints. 

Truck progress is looking nice by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it, this is my first time doing body work so I think it turned out really well.

Took the rear fuel tank out tonight and spare tire, Ford is so dumb. I think they put the front crossmember in and then slid the rear fuel tank in and then put the last crossmember in, so if you wanna change fuel tanks, just forget about it.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice project. A 4BT makes just about anything awesome.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

VWracer45 said:


> well i think it was a nice project! and good job for you!


Thanks!



Mabe said:


> Nice project. A 4BT makes just about anything awesome.


Hell yea haha
I should have a sweet reliable rig for under 6k with 25mpg.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Started work on the bed this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

like everything about it...except the bedless part


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Yea I would love to have a stock bed but unfortunately there was so much rust I would need a whole new bed, and I don't have 500-900 to spend on a rustless bed. I'm only about $150 into this one. It will have sides, it's not gonna be just flat.


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

the bedless thing is the best part.
looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## wrigh003 (Mar 21, 2003)

I dig it. Big stupid projects (house, car, etc.) are my ultra-special-speciality.

You're doing good on this one, keep at it. Looks good!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Haha thanks!

Bed frame is complete, just has to be all welded together and then a deck and sides put on it
I will be building a tailgate for it also


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Pretty badass project :beer:... I always liked this gen of the FISO.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Really cool! Keep us updated! Good transformation thus far, many of these vehicles get neglected and their potential never achieved.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I just realized you are putting a HP 44 up front, those are getting pretty hard to come by.

A matching HP 9" in the rear would be sweet!


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

patrickvr6 said:


> I just realized you are putting a HP 44 up front, those are getting pretty hard to come by.
> 
> A matching HP 9" in the rear would be sweet!


You don't want a high pinion in the rear of something you're wheeling. the step between the yoke and the rest of the axle will catch everything.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! Should be more updates tomorrow.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Trike Kid said:


> You don't want a high pinion in the rear of something you're wheeling. the step between the yoke and the rest of the axle will catch everything.


Be sure you tell that to these guys.

http://www.truehi9.com/coolphotos.html


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Boy has it been a busy weekend/week
Should have some updates this weekend though, I got all my sheet metal and a lot of it cut.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Trike Kid said:


> You don't want a high pinion in the rear of something you're wheeling. the step between the yoke and the rest of the axle will catch everything.


I would worry more about how much weaker it would make the ring & pionion set-up. A high pinion in the front drives the thick side of the ring gear. If you were to do a high pinion on the rear, you would be driving the thin side. This is not as strong... But then again, I wheel a lot harder than a lot of people.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally an update

















Will have more pictures tomorrow of progress!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

More progress! 

















Getting so close!! 

You can see my latest pick up in the first picture. Five 36x12.5-15 TSL bias ply.     Can't wait to get those babies on.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Looking good! 



cyclegrip said:


> You can see my latest pick up in the first picture. Five 36x12.5-15 TSL bias ply.     Can't wait to get those babies on.


 Any creative ideas on balancing those? I have a set of 34's and haven't attempted to balance them but from what I understand the bias plys usually take a ton of weight to make right. Some people run several ounces of airsoft pellets inside the carcass to keep them balanced without having to line the rim with lead weights.


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

patrickvr6 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Any creative ideas on balancing those? I have a set of 34's and haven't attempted to balance them but from what I understand the bias plys usually take a ton of weight to make right. Some people run several ounces of airsoft pellets inside the carcass to keep them balanced without having to line the rim with lead weights.


 i ran 36" bias ply Iroks on my toyota with a plastic cup full of airsoft pellets in each wheel. Beadlocks, so i couldn't run weights if i wanted to. no vibes at all at 65mph!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys, I was going to take them somewhere and see if they could balance them. Don't the airsoft beads make a lot of noise going slow?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

cyclegrip said:


> Don't the airsoft beads make a lot of noise going slow?


 No, but the Swampers sure as hell will! 

The airsoft pellets are plastic and you shouldn't be able to hear them, this may be what I end up using so I don't have to break the tires down again, http://www.innovativebalancing.com/.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Those dyna-beads work well. I'm currently using golf balls. They work but not as well.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

How do I know how much to put in a tire?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

cyclegrip said:


> How do I know how much to put in a tire?


 Use this chart: http://www.innovativebalancing.com/BigTirechart.htm


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright cool thanks, looks like 10 ounces per wheel. I'm gonna give them a shot that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

CreeperSleeper said:


> I'm currently using golf balls. They work but not as well.


 Seriously? I've never heard of that, sounds like an interesting solution. How many per tire?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Harpoon said:


> Seriously? I've never heard of that, sounds like an interesting solution. How many per tire?


I think I'm running 5 per tire...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Here it is all painted, ready to go on. I didn't really worry about the deck because it will be bedlined once it's on. This truck should be done Sunday, then starting the SAS


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

It's done. Just gotta mount the bumper and the lights


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

looks good dude! when we going mudding! haha


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Haha I'm guessing that's you Kenny. I just went for it's maiden voyage! 

Here it is all finished and a bit muddy haha. First time driving the truck so I had to go have fun! 

















Solid axle is all ripped apart, piece are being painted, this will be all lifted and done very soon


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah its me. i think im coming up that way next weekend. i need to see what this and the rabbit has. Since Im getting a rabbit soon.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Next weekend is VAG fair if you're interested


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds good. text me (814)753-0048.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's a bit of progress if anyone cares

















































Front axle is a 79 D44 with yukon 4.56, spicer carrier and aussie locker
Rear is stock 8.8 with 4.56 and full detriot
Tires are 36" TSL bias ply
6.5" Cage progressive rate coils
Rear is a Ruff Stuff shackle flip
Almost done, just need my DOM to get here to finish the steering with 1 ton Chevy TRE's and brakes


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I approve! :thumbup:


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

That thing looks badass! :thumbup:


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, it definitely took a lot longer than I wanted.
Took it out Friday night for the first time to work out the bugs.
And then carnage struck
























I've been scrambling all weekend to find a new knuckle and axle shafts but nothing yet


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Still looks good. Love the tires. How much of a lift do you have? I'm running 35s on mine with no lift, 2 inch level.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good, sorry about the busted knuckle though.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

I might have missed it. What size tires are those? Anyway, nice project. These trucks are a lot of fun, with some serious potential. I'm about to start on mine.'95 5.8. Can't wait.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow that is a clean truck, so beautiful. 

Anyway they are 36's with a 6.5" lift. 

Got my knuckle fixed yesterday so it's ready to rock and roll. I'm gonna get some flex pictures today.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

My truck only has 104,000 on it. I bought it 2 years ago for $2,000 with 86,000. I'd like to do a solid axle swap with a 6inch lift, but we're trying to buy a house, so leveling springs are gonna have to work for now. at least bilsteins are cheap for these trucks the bumpers need replaced due to the chrome flaking off, but the junkyards around here are stuffed with fords, so they were easy to source. Now I'm waiting on the new downpipe to start on replacing the exhaust system. I'll have to start my own build thread soon, instead of hijacking your's


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

That is a smokin deal, I wish I woulda got a 351. I might be doing a 460 swap but I'm not sure. I'll probably just wheel it like this, tinker, and then sell it and buy an f350 haha.


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

That bed looks so much better than I thought it would. Such a badass truck. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks! Should have some wheeling pics this weekend.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Only one I got to take of myself, hope to see some more pop up on another forum from this weekend.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

ha, that's awesome! Zombie Apocalypse vehicle for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like its coming along pretty good


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Wanted to ask, was the front axle a bolt in swap? Looking to do that to mine.


----------



## godbrick (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that truck really came together what a project! Maybe someday I'll finally fix up this Sonoma I got sitting there. I have been trying to put a wheelchair lift in it for my mother. Your F-150 turned out awesome, I love the truck bed.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

It was not a bolt in swap, although it isn't complicated at all. The hardest part is getting both sides exactly the same. The radius arms a longer than the stock 95 ones, and also the coil buckets aren't as wide so finding the middle just using the bolt holes doesn't work. 
One thing I would suggest like most people do is move the axle forward an inch from it's current location. I rub a ton on the rear of the front fender with these 36's. 

Thanks for the compliment guys, just broke a driver side u-joint and bent my tie rod this weekend


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

for future reference guys, swing by a goodyear or most other tire stores. They have what is called "equal" it's for balancing large tires. Comes in a bag, toss it in the tire, mount it and drive. The bag bursts and then you have a balanced tire


----------



## 86coupeman (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like you had a little fun! 

Great build!


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

looks really good...I am torn...I have my 62 Mercury project that I want to get back to work on but I really want to build a 68 Chevy with a newer duramax in it.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Just wanted to share my new paint job. I love it


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

that is so awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

oh **** that looks awesome! we want action pics ASAP!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Dude. 
Your truck is the ****. 
Them TSLs played hell with that knuckle. :laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Paint looks cool. What happened to the Swampers?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> Dude.
> Your truck is the ****.
> Them TSLs played hell with that knuckle. :laugh:


Haha sure did, and 2 axle shafts

Got rid of the swampers cause I was tired of bias ply and I got 3 flat tires in 1 day with them cause I popped the bead and kept getting dirt inbetween them and I got these 99% tread 37" old style mtrs for $800 with free 15x10 steel wheels. They like to eat axle shafts also.

Trying to sell some stuff so I can go 1 tons. Gonna do 40's then.


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuze911 said:


> oh **** that looks awesome! we want action pics ASAP!!! :beer::beer::beer:


x2 JUMP IT!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

cyclegrip said:


> Trying to sell some stuff so I can go 1 tons. Gonna do 40's
> then.


I got a 3.54 E350 rear. full floating 60. still setup for stock drums, and needs a pinion yoke. 
Its the newer/better flat bottom housing though. 
PM me if ya want it...

edit. I'm a good 4 hours from ya though.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

What spline is it? I have a line on a full float sterling 10.25 for pretty cheap plus it has the vss and is a bolt in swap for the 8.8 so I was just gonna do that.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

cyclegrip said:


> What spline is it? I have a line on a full float sterling 10.25 for pretty cheap plus it has the vss and is a bolt in swap for the 8.8 so I was just gonna do that.


Do that. :thumbup: This is a stock 30 spline.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I found a 60, hopefully going to get it trying to negotiate a price!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like it's at home


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey sorry guys. It actually underwent a lot of changes. I broke 5 axles shafts in the D44 so I went tons. Custom radius arms, hi steer, 5.38's, detriot front lincoln locked rear, DIY beadlocks and 39.5 iroks. Oh yea and a new paint job 


























Looks like a crushed pepsi can now, trees have really gotten to the full size haha


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

cyclegrip said:


> I broke 5 axles shafts in the D44 so I went tons.


 
oh ****! hahaha Looks great man, must be a lot of fun to drive. :thumbup:


----------



## andytrig32 (Oct 3, 2011)

Really like that paint job. must be really fun to drive. I am envious.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys, it's a ton of fun to drive, off road haha it's a handful and a half on the road with unbalanced bias ply tires and DIY beadlocks  I'll have to get a recent picture. It looks like a crushed pepsi can now, couple of trees got in my way and fought back. 
The only things that have broke so far are a couple rear ujoints from laying the dshaft on rocks and I broke my trac bar mount frame side, double plated it this time. I should have done tons the first time, woulda saved a ton of money. No pun intended.


----------



## lolaz28 (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont come to the 4x4 section of this site often but when i do i always seem to be drawn to this thread, looks good and I love the paint! definitely makes it different! 

Keep up the good Work! 
Rooster


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks! Went to rausch creek for the first time on Sunday. It was such a blast. Broke my trac bar mount axle side. And got a few new dents . I may be building a new truck soon. Keep your eyes peeled!
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

So freaking jealous...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the new paint job:thumbup::beer:


----------

